# Ground mantis



## Rick (Nov 6, 2009)

Is this Litaneutria Minor? Click to enlarge.


----------



## ABbuggin (Nov 6, 2009)

Is this the little one you had with you at Bugfest with the sandpaper on the bottom of the cage?


----------



## Rick (Nov 6, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> Is this the little one you had with you at Bugfest with the sandpaper on the bottom of the cage?


Yep.


----------



## sbugir (Nov 6, 2009)

I haven't a clue what it is, but how well do they climb the sides of the containers?


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Nov 6, 2009)

looks like its the ground mantis _Litaneutra minor_


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 7, 2009)

Yep, that's what it looks like to me, too. Those eyes are a give away.

Did you get it from Peter, Rick?


----------



## Rick (Nov 7, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> I haven't a clue what it is, but how well do they climb the sides of the containers?


Just as well as any other mantis. Spends 90% of the time on the ground though.



PhilinYuma said:


> Yep, that's what it looks like to me, too. Those eyes are a give away.Did you get it from Peter, Rick?


Yep


----------



## revmdn (Nov 7, 2009)

Neat-o. Native?


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 7, 2009)

Yep native.

The male hind wing should have two black spots too. I have one collected recently by a friend, being spreaded and dried at the moment.


----------



## Rick (Nov 7, 2009)

The black spots are not as pronounced on this one Yen. THey are more spread into the other black.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 7, 2009)

Black patch on the central hind wing is probably a better way to put it i shouldn't have used spots.


----------

